# Sampling a Guitar and 2 French Horns - 1.1 Update



## Rv5 (Apr 21, 2017)

* MAY '18 UPDATE *
Sun 20th

Thanks to those who tuned in to the live stream and for the suggestions. At the end of a long weekend of sampling, wanted to share a quick patch from today's solo cello:



In the studio Sunday with a solo cello. The project is an upcoming charity fundraiser seeing a number of library releases. A bit of a community project, any thoughts or suggestions for any content you may like to see welcome here. Live streaming via Instagram from approx 13:00 BST @waverunneraudio

* Sat 19th *

Hey folks, currently in the studio working on a solo trumpet library for an upcoming fundraiser and thought I'd invite you in to the studio with us today. Going for something a little different, most of the session accounted for but feel free to add in any suggestions you might want to see in a solo trumpet library!

We'll be doing a bit of live streaming on instagram

@waverunneraudio

and posting some bts pics here!

* ORIGINAL POST *

Hey all, two ensemble recording sessions this weekend have fallen through, so rather last minute taking the opportunity to test out some sampling! Tomorrow will be Solo Cello and Sunday 2 French Horns.

Just wondering if anyone may have some advice/tips before diving in?

* MARCH '18 UPDATE *

The 2 French Horns have found themselves added to the main templates of users! Quite an amazing thing, and with some encouragement the horns have been updated with true legato

1.1 Available Now

It's been a great journey so I'm thinking about the curation of the full brass family, working with some of the amazing players I've got to know over the years in London. Excited to share more in due course!


*LEGATO UPDATE*



*UPDATE*
ML Brass freebie: sustain unison 2French Horns, 1Trombone, 1Bass Trombone


Download link:
https://goo.gl/cZfPg5

*UPDATE 2*
ML Brass 2FH Sustain Demo:


*UPDATE 3*
Been working on the guitar - it's got a sweet sound, the room responds well to it. I've been thinking it'll be part of a 'character' series / 'SoundSmith' range - libraries forged in my new venture, Waverunner Audio's 'Audio Smithy' capturing the simple essence and character of an instrument. Each one will have unique artwork for the GUI with royalties paid out to the artist. Low priced, little library gems full of character. Here's the current concept GUI:








*UPDATE 4*

So the thread started asking for some advice regarding sampling a cello and two French horns after a weekend recording session fell through. Not much came in, so I thought I'd share what I learnt. The cellist couldn't make it in the end so I borrowed my brother's first guitar which has a mixture of nylon and steel strings, then asked two of the French horn players if they were up for a day of sampling. Though I've done a lot of sampling over the years on a small, private scale, this was a first in brass (you can check results above) and it's always useful to reach out and see what people might suggest. So here are those few things I learnt and a few words from one of the players in case it's of use/interest.

It's all things I think you will have heard before: great players, great room, great engineer. My friend Adaq is a great sound engineer, and happily and luckily one with perfect pitch and apparently endless patience. In terms of tuning and ensuring good takes, this is valuable, between him and the players, that's covered well. If he says it's good, it's good. His childlike excitement of his 3d printed mic tree bar shows he's in the right place, it matches mine for sampling and the horn players for their horns. We're just a bunch of geeks in a room geeking out at things we love. It's ace.

The room is one of those rooms that shouldn't work on paper, but it responds so well we use it as much as possible. A few notes on rooms/spaces: Though this is in London, outside of the Big Smoke, accessibility to spaces increase endlessly. Small towns/villages can have amazing churches that are rarely used and welcome interest. Sports halls, town halls, village halls... there are gems to be found. While from a marketing (and logistical) perspective it's nice to have the designer branding, a great sound is still a great sound. I've found one church that a friend compares to the space at Maida Vale where he's done sessions; they're out there, I'd recommend heading out with your ears and exploring. Spaces designed to sound great are nearly always functional, but magic spaces often happen by accident.

The players are great, and often spend their weekends getting their chops around tricky symphonies and you know, what those player-folk do. Despite that, Tony cited this as the hardest session he's ever done. Is that the nature of sampling, or am I a slave driver... maybe both.

From Tony:

"It was the toughest recording session I've ever done. An endless, grueling day of long, high, loud notes. Not tunes. Just a massive smack in the chops. I enjoyed it "​Though a little tongue-in-cheek (we captured some beautiful quite tones too!), there was an ambitious schedule and the 'no tunes' bit was something that struck me on the day, so moving forward I'm very interested in exploring more comfortable methods that involves 'playing tunes'...

I'd recommend anyone looking into sampling to practice silent mouth breathing, I was coached on this by a 'sonic artist', it's much easier than holding your breath! Also watch what you eat/drink - tummy rumbling is louder than you realise as it breaks the tail of a sample. Julia (the other horn player) suggested being reasonably fit helps, it's a lot of sitting still and being conscious of sound and movement in a way you wouldn't usually be, which can be fatiguing over a full day. Eat well, get up and move, stretch, be loose, create.

Anyway, there are a few ramblings! I'm looking forward to sharing more results as they near completion.


----------



## DSmolken (Apr 21, 2017)

Have a big and easily visible chromatic tuner - perhaps running on a tablet.


----------



## Rv5 (Apr 24, 2017)

DSmolken said:


> Have a big and easily visible chromatic tuner - perhaps running on a tablet.



Thanks, good advice! Cellist couldn't make it unfortunately so did a bit of guitar sampling and then the 2 french horns. Great experience, will share results soon.


----------



## Rv5 (Jun 25, 2017)

Here's a brass freebie, a sustain patch of unison 2 French Horns, 1 Trombone and 1 Bass Trombone: https://goo.gl/cZfPg5











This is from a different session - some very bright young talent!

Still to tackle the guitar and French Horns which, because the day we did this was the London marathon with helicopters capturing the event, and under a flight path, is all a little noisy..! But was all for the purpose of learning. Will post those (rough) results soon(ish).


----------



## desert (Jun 25, 2017)

Goodluck!


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jun 25, 2017)

I would have said be sure to ask the Horn players to play "Bells Up" for one of the takes, so you can try to determine which sound is better for your piece. 'Bells Up' tends to provide a much bigger sound (especially in bigger rooms) and can be very nice for 'epic' music, if that was what you were going for.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for this @Rv5 !


----------



## mikeleon1551 (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the freebie. What are the terms of use for this ML Brass?
Also, any possibility of an SFZ version? It'd certainly increase availability. No pressure though!


----------



## Rv5 (Jun 28, 2017)

desert said:


> Goodluck!


Thank you!


Karl Feuerstake said:


> I would have said be sure to ask the Horn players to play "Bells Up" for one of the takes, so you can try to determine which sound is better for your piece. 'Bells Up' tends to provide a much bigger sound (especially in bigger rooms) and can be very nice for 'epic' music, if that was what you were going for.



In this room it wasn't massively worth getting, especially as just a test run - as you say certain spaces respond really well though and bells up can give an awesome sound.



NoamL said:


> Thanks for this @Rv5 !


No worries!



mikeleon1551 said:


> Thanks for the freebie. What are the terms of use for this ML Brass?
> Also, any possibility of an SFZ version? It'd certainly increase availability. No pressure though!


No sfz planned for this patch, but certainly something that'll be coming on more comprehensive libraries. Terms of use: free to use in/as part of a composition, including commercial music/recordings. Feel free to share the patch. Not for resale or distribution as part of a sample pack.


----------



## Karl Feuerstake (Jul 1, 2017)

Your freebie patch sounds very nice, and is well sampled too.

Are you planning to release a library in the future? Will you have patches such as this but offered with the sections in Unison rather than in Octaves?


----------



## Rv5 (Jul 13, 2017)

Karl Feuerstake said:


> Your freebie patch sounds very nice, and is well sampled too.
> 
> Are you planning to release a library in the future? Will you have patches such as this but offered with the sections in Unison rather than in Octaves?



Thanks Karl - in terms of future plans, so many, but early planning days so may be a while. I've sampled the 2French Horn players from the patch separately - stac, sus and marc, I'll be uploading that soon. Here's how that's currently looking:






The bass trombone player was incredible, first take every time, nailed it... this was done during a break at my Pisces Rising sessions so we'll see about getting more of the individual brass, that's a possibility.

I've set up www.waverunneraudio.com where future releases will be! My current main focus is on the slightly more obscure, 'found sound' approach, I suppose 'musical sound design' where acoustic space is a crucial part of the instrument. So things will be a bit more left field for a while before going the more conventional full orchestra route. For now just thought I'd share my early experiments in case they're useful to people!


----------



## Rv5 (Jul 14, 2017)

Here's a small play-through of the 2FHs sustain patch:



Reverb added: Spaces S. Cal. Hall Brass TS FR 3.4s fairly wet as no release tails are in yet!


----------



## JPQ (Jul 19, 2017)

nice. i dont yet know if i going use any these free samples but indeed they sound good. and help lot when my music budget is limited.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jul 22, 2017)

Any update on the French horns patch? It sounds amazing!

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Rv5 (Jul 22, 2017)

ScarletJerry said:


> Any update on the French horns patch? It sounds amazing!
> 
> -Scarlet Jerry



Thanks kindly! Getting there - shorts are nearly done, here are a couple of demos:


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jul 22, 2017)

Sounds great!

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Rv5 (Jul 27, 2017)

Have been working on the guitar; it's a family matter. The guitar I sampled (as pictured above) is the first guitar my oldest brother ever owned and is pretty much responsible for my other brother and I getting into music. It's all John's fault. We all got guitars, learning Nirvana, Pixies, Pearl Jam, Silverchair, Deftones etc. John has recently been working on sound design and scores for his first features and along with Peter penned some tracks for Klaus Badelt. Peter started making weird noises with his mouth and became THe Petebox. This takes him round the world beatboxing and along the way getting sampled by the incredible https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/artists/the-petebox/ (Spitfire Audio). Here is a demo of a pad patch I'm making from the sample material for *John's Guitar*:



More to come soon.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice! I love the evolving padscape. It reminds me a little of Moodscaper.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 2, 2017)

Have posted some updates above regarding feedback from the session and a few ramblings! Plus a little bit of progress with the guitar - will post some audio soon.

*UPDATE 4*

So the thread started asking for some advice regarding sampling a cello and two French horns after a weekend recording session fell through. Not much came in, so I thought I'd share what I learnt. The cellist couldn't make it in the end so I borrowed my brother's first guitar which has a mixture of nylon and steel strings, then asked two of the French horn players if they were up for a day of sampling. Though I've done a lot of sampling over the years on a small, private scale, this was a first in brass (you can check results above) and it's always useful to reach out and see what people might suggest. So here are those few things I learnt and a few words from one of the players in case it's of use/interest.

It's all things I think you will have heard before: great players, great room, great engineer. My friend Adaq is a great sound engineer, and happily and luckily one with perfect pitch and apparently endless patience. In terms of tuning and ensuring good takes, this is valuable, between him and the players, that's covered well. If he says it's good, it's good. His childlike excitement for his 3d printed mic tree bar shows he's in the right place, it matches mine for sampling and the horn players for their horns. We're just a bunch of geeks in a room geeking out at things we love. It's ace.

The room is one of those rooms that shouldn't work on paper, but it responds so well we use it as much as possible. A few notes on rooms/spaces: Though this is in London, outside of the Big Smoke, accessibility to spaces increase endlessly. Small towns/villages can have amazing churches that are rarely used and welcome interest. Sports halls, town halls, village halls... there are gems to be found. While from a marketing (and logistical) perspective it's nice to have the designer branding, a great sound is still a great sound. I've found one church that a friend compares to the space at Maida Vale where he's done sessions; they're out there, I'd recommend heading out with your ears and exploring. Spaces designed to sound great are nearly always functional, but magic spaces often happen by accident.

The players are great, and often spend their weekends getting their chops around tricky symphonies and you know, what those player-folk do. Despite that, Tony cited this as the hardest session he's ever done. Is that the nature of sampling, or am I a slave driver... maybe both.

From Tony:

"It was the toughest recording session I've ever done. An endless, grueling day of long, high, loud notes. Not tunes. Just a massive smack in the chops. I enjoyed it "

Though a little tongue-in-cheek (we captured some beautiful quite tones too!), there was an ambitious schedule and the 'no tunes' bit was something that struck me on the day, so moving forward I'm very interested in exploring more comfortable methods that involves 'playing tunes'...

I'd recommend anyone looking into sampling to practice silent mouth breathing, I was coached on this by a 'sonic artist', it's much easier than holding your breath! Also watch what you eat/drink - tummy rumbling is louder than you realise as it breaks the tail of a sample. Julia (the other horn player) suggested being reasonably fit helps, it's a lot of sitting still and being conscious of sound and movement in a way you wouldn't usually be, which can be fatiguing over a full day. Eat well, get up and move, stretch, be loose, create.

Anyway, there are a few ramblings! I'm looking forward to sharing more results as they near completion.


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm excited to share completed GUI and a first demo of the guitar, which has evolved into something a little bit special. Coming soon to Waverunner Audio .com

*I n s p i r a t i o n //*






John's home studio space as is; balancing life as a new dad. From old tapes, synths, vinyl and floppy drives to some tasty modern ATC and UAD gear - and the guitar that started it all.

*G U I //*






*F I R S T D I V E //*


----------



## NoamL (Aug 19, 2017)

Sounds very good!


----------



## Rv5 (Sep 18, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Sounds very good!



Many thanks @NoamL !

Just a quick update: _John's Guitar_ has now been released via new venture Waverunner Audio

It took on a bit of a life of its own, head over for demos and info. I'm one of three brothers who I'm lucky to be close to: John is the eldest, then Peter, then me. They've inspired me over the years, so starting this venture sampling the guitars we learnt on, that remain close to their hearts is something I wanted to do in the hope the sounds can offer inspiration and something musically useful to users . Next is Peter's Guitar - a Fender Mustang. Brass is coming along with the thousands of other ideas and plans.

Ross


----------



## Rv5 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi all,

After a bit of encouragement from here and 'the other forum', the 2 French Horns are now available. They're released through my new venture Waverunner Audio for cost of server space/transfer and a pint or two for me and the players, I hope that is agreeable!

Sustain, Staccato and Marcato Patches.

https://www.waverunneraudio.com/?product=hero-horns-a2 (Hero Horns 2FH | 49)


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 1, 2017)

Dude they sound really really good, gonna buy them tomorrow. You should def keep sampling! What are your future projects?


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 1, 2017)

What? No intro price???

:lol:

That's a dig at those who think everything is too expensive. good luck with this!


----------



## Quasar (Oct 1, 2017)

erica-grace said:


> What? No intro price???
> 
> :lol:
> 
> That's a dig at those who think everything is too expensive. good luck with this!


LOL. I was going to say that, complain about the lack of an intro price.

I just bought this, and 1st impression is that these horns are outstanding. Thanks so much! And hoping for more to come...


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 2, 2017)

sounds lovely. one question: is the ambience in the demos the sound of the room or is there reverb added?


----------



## Rv5 (Oct 2, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> Dude they sound really really good, gonna buy them tomorrow. You should def keep sampling! What are your future projects?



Many thanks - and thank you for the encouragement. Future projects - many planned, I'm in talks with choirs and orchestral players among other things. Have a meeting this week with someone who shares a lot of similar ideas about sampling, could be some good things out of that. Working on a percussion library with a twist at present!



erica-grace said:


> What? No intro price???
> 
> :lol:
> 
> That's a dig at those who think everything is too expensive. good luck with this!



 Thank you hehe - not that I can really comment as I'll be releasing with intro prices for sure ahem! But yeah, this one's a little different - I've been around here for a long time and it's a community that gives a lot, so this is an attempt to give a little something back, hence the low price. Sharing the experience and the results.



Quasar said:


> LOL. I was going to say that, complain about the lack of an intro price.
> 
> I just bought this, and 1st impression is that these horns are outstanding. Thanks so much! And hoping for more to come...



Thanks for the kind words, more will come down the line.



prodigalson said:


> sounds lovely. one question: is the ambience in the demos the sound of the room or is there reverb added?



Thank you! The demos contain added reverb: Spaces S. Cal. Hall Brass TS FR 3.4s. The DRY versions are out of the box with no reverb added.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 2, 2017)

Rv5 said:


> Thank you! The demos contain added reverb: Spaces S. Cal. Hall Brass TS FR 3.4s. The DRY versions are out of the box with no reverb added.



oops, yes, should have paid more attention thanks!


----------



## TGV (Oct 2, 2017)

Too cheap! Bought them before you change your mind.


----------



## markleake (Oct 7, 2017)

These horns sound excellent. Both the tone and the dynamics sound great, and the occasional rough patch adds to the realism. Bought and downloading now! 

Will be interesting to see what plans you have coming up for orchestral stuff. If you can manage to record players like this and keep the tone & dynamics so good, then I think you'll have lots of interested people.


----------



## markleake (Oct 8, 2017)

@Rv5. I've tried them out on a track today and they are wonderful instruments. They sound fantastic at both low and high dynamics. Pretty much better than other horn VIs I have. Very happy. For AUD$8.00, what a bargain! 

A few requests for any next iteration you may make:

1) There doesn't seem to be any Expression response (CC11). It would be good to add that, as the lower dynamics don't fade to nothing and it gets a bit fiddly only being able to use one CC controller.
2) The modwheel (CC1) is *very* sensitive at the mid-range. Is there some way to smooth those dynamics some?

Mark


----------



## Rv5 (Oct 9, 2017)

markleake said:


> These horns sound excellent. Both the tone and the dynamics sound great, and the occasional rough patch adds to the realism. Bought and downloading now!
> 
> Will be interesting to see what plans you have coming up for orchestral stuff. If you can manage to record players like this and keep the tone & dynamics so good, then I think you'll have lots of interested people.



Thanks for the kind words! Regarding more orchestral sampling, plans are in progress - will update as and when.



markleake said:


> @Rv5. I've tried them out on a track today and they are wonderful instruments. They sound fantastic at both low and high dynamics. Pretty much better than other horn VIs I have. Very happy. For AUD$8.00, what a bargain!
> 
> A few requests for any next iteration you may make:
> 
> ...



Again thank you, certainly helps having quality players and an Adaq (the sound engineer). 

1 - Good idea - first update will contain CC11 for expression.
2 - It's an interesting one, a couple of people really like that sensitivity - perhaps an option for a custom velocity curve would be the way to go forward with that one, leave it with me.

Glad you're enjoying!


----------



## markleake (Oct 9, 2017)

Rv5 said:


> 2 - It's an interesting one, a couple of people really like that sensitivity - perhaps an option for a custom velocity curve would be the way to go forward with that one, leave it with me


Don't get me wrong, I love how sensitive it is, and would want to keep that. But there is that one mid section in the longs where the difference between just a few numbers on CC1 makes a big difference in sound. No idea on how to fix that, or if it can be fixed. I have other (expensive) libs that do this too in their own way, so clearly it is not an easy thing to solve.

Thanks for considering my feedback!


----------



## Quasar (Oct 9, 2017)

Rv5 said:


> 2 - It's an interesting one, a couple of people really like that sensitivity...
> 
> Glad you're enjoying!



Yes, count me among this group, and I said as much at the other place these horns are being talked about. The fact that you can essentially just brush the MW with your finger to dramatically change the timbre is most cool. But of course there is no "better" or "worse" dynamic sensitivity curve. It's just a subjective thing dependent on how a person works.


----------



## Rv5 (Dec 1, 2017)

https://www.waverunneraudio.com/?product=ml-brass-2fh (ML Brass 2 French Horns) and John's Guitar will get some prime time airing: Thrilled to have composed the music for the trailer to upcoming BBC program Attenborough and the Giant Elephant:



(Trailer broadcasts on BBC 1, Sunday 3rd after Blue Planet II).

I found the Horns help the brass cut through the (string heavy) mix, and the guitar brings a subtle shift in timbre to the piano (shout out to @JunoVHS and Soundiron's Emotional Piano featuring in the track). Will see about posting a full version.

Updates coming for the brass: starting off as test recordings (see above), the feedback has been great, so a new version with an additional 2 mic positions and true legato is coming in January 2018 along with manual, walkthroughs and demos. The currently free Trombone/Bass Trombone/Horns patch will be added to the library.

The price remains £5 / $7 until the update, so it might be a chance to 'try for a little' before your buy. This price will be deducted for all existing users and new users from the new price with the update.

Update for John's Guitar: An update will be coming in January 2018 for the guitar too, there's a lot of good stuff happening in the soft/low dynamics, so will add functions to boost volume as well as additional controls for reverb and FX. Additional pad patches will be added. This will be a free update to users with the price remaining the same post-update.

Peter's Guitar is in production; similar to John's guitar, the instrument belongs to my other brother and aims to capture the essence of his 1960s Fender Mustang, gifted to him on one of his tours around the world.

A lot of people have asked about future plans: 2 Percussion libraries (non-orchestral) will be coming 1st Quarter 2018. Regarding orchestral sampling: Working on a library that will include orchestral flavourings, a bit more left-field than the traditional setup but, someones got to be out here right. And other various sounds and audio-scapes that saw me recently scouring the coastline of Ireland.

Thanks to all those that have messaged with encouragement and great feedback, and I hope the upcoming updates prove useful.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 1, 2017)

Happy to be reminded of this. I was just using your 8ve brass on a track the other day. It's awesome!


----------



## wbacer (Dec 1, 2017)

$7.00 for 2 French Horns, you've got be to kidding me, you should at least be charging $8.00....or $80.00 
Sounds great, just purchased. Looking forward to your next venture.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Dec 1, 2017)

*
ML Brass freebie Test w/ Altiverb7(Singelkerk Preset)*


----------



## Rv5 (Dec 2, 2017)

NoamL said:


> Happy to be reminded of this. I was just using your 8ve brass on a track the other day. It's awesome!



Thanks @NoamL , glad it's proving useful!



wbacer said:


> $7.00 for 2 French Horns, you've got be to kidding me, you should at least be charging $8.00....or $80.00
> Sounds great, just purchased. Looking forward to your next venture.



Thank you, it's a humble attempt at giving a little something back to a community that I've got a lot from over the years!



IdealSequenceG said:


> *
> ML Brass freebie Test w/ Altiverb7(Singelkerk Preset)*




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 2, 2017)

Awesome ensemble freebie... may have to nick some kids out of their lunch money, but I'm definitely getting the horns.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Dec 3, 2017)

I just bought the ML Brass 2FH. Great price and great instrument!
Here is a chorale I wrote using that library and Eastwest spaces reverb


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Dec 3, 2017)

Those brass libraries sound great! I just bought both of them. I enjoyed reading your background notes about the process.


----------



## Rv5 (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks for the demo @Jonas Hallstrom - amazing to hear the horns in other's hands, a beaut piece!

Thanks @Kevin Fortin - been a fun journey so far and exited about the next steps!

*ML Brass Horn Players Tony and Julia in Action*

I've worked with Tony and Julia over the years, mainly on my YouTube project and thought I'd share our latest work together. You can check them out doing their thing here in the latest 'epic rendition'



A few other upcoming sample projects are in the video: the incredible Binn's Organ (hard to miss as it's the size of a house) and the choir; an English Chamber Choir in-situ in a church here in the Midlands of England.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 5, 2017)

Rv5 said:


> A few other upcoming sample projects are in the video: the incredible Binn's Organ (hard to miss as it's the size of a house) and the choir; an English Chamber Choir in-situ in a church here in the Midlands of England.



Smaller, low-dynamic ensembles - especially brass and strings - is a niche with some opportunity, imho.


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 7, 2017)

I purchased the 2 French Horns..Nice sound.
I don't know if it's me, as no one else has mentioned it, but I feel that the extreme lower notes seem to scoop up from a slightly different pitch..Maybe not a full semitone, but the pitch seems slightly unstable ( maybe variations in pitch of the round robin samples).


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 7, 2017)

YaniDee said:


> I don't know if it's me, as no one else has mentioned it, but I feel that the extreme lower notes seem to scoop up from a slightly different pitch..Maybe not a full semitone, but the pitch seems slightly unstable ( maybe variations in pitch of the round robin samples).



Noticed this on the free ensemble patch... just a few notes... also noticed some RR notes... all-in-all, it adds realism to my ears...


----------



## Rv5 (Feb 14, 2018)

YaniDee said:


> I purchased the 2 French Horns..Nice sound.
> I don't know if it's me, as no one else has mentioned it, but I feel that the extreme lower notes seem to scoop up from a slightly different pitch..Maybe not a full semitone, but the pitch seems slightly unstable ( maybe variations in pitch of the round robin samples).



Yes the extreme lower notes do have some that scoop up. As per the post the session was designed to get test material so we moved on where we would have otherwise gotten more takes, so it's something to be mindful of when considering the library. It just happens to be the results were such people encouraged a release. I come from the ilk of 'natural' samples which as reported by some e.g. @LamaRose help add the the realism, but it's at the cost of being baked into the same note, the age old debate! In this case it's a little more than I would do for a full commercial library, hence the price, and hopefully the candid nature of the thread from pre-recording to developments means no-one is disappointed. So far so good; that being said, with the legato update some notes will be smoothed out for a little more consistency.

It's just been amazing to get such nice feedback and support, so certainly looking forward to sharing the more expansive libraries that are in the works.

In the mean time: Here is a freebie celebrating the upcoming 50,000 subscriber mark of my YouTube channel. These are Kodos and Anvils sampled during down-time from the https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjW9BADe9ck (EPIC Walking Dead) video.


https://goo.gl/q86ycr (<script class="js-extraPhrases" type="application/json">
{
"lightbox_close": "Close",
"lightbox_next": "Next",
"lightbox_previous": "Previous",
"lightbox_error": "The requested content cannot be loaded. Please try again later.",
"lightbox_start_slideshow": "Start slideshow",
"lightbox_stop_slideshow": "Stop slideshow",
"lightbox_full_screen": "Full screen",
"lightbox_thumbnails": "Thumbnails",
"lightbox_download": "Download",
"lightbox_share": "Share",
"lightbox_zoom": "Zoom",
"lightbox_new_window": "New window",
"lightbox_toggle_sidebar": "Toggle sidebar"
}
</script>
<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="KodosAnvilsBF.jpg"
data-src="http://www.waverunneraudio.com/pictures/KodosAnvilsBF.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://www.waverunneraudio.com/pictures/KodosAnvilsBF.jpg"
data-url="http://www.waverunneraudio.com/pictures/KodosAnvilsBF.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="KodosAnvilsBF.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

2 Kodos
8rr
5-6 Velocity Layers
Hit L Side
Hit R Side
Double Hit
Clack L Side
Clack R Side
Double Hit
Variety of Anvil hits and taps
4 Mic Positions
Requires Full Version of Kontakt: 5.6+

FREE DOWNLOAD:
https://goo.gl/q86ycr



​


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 14, 2018)

Kudos for those kodos.


----------



## DSmolken (Feb 14, 2018)

Sorry, I couldn't resist...


----------



## Rv5 (Feb 15, 2018)

ftfy


----------



## Eptesicus (Feb 15, 2018)

Just bought the horns for a fiver. They have a lovely tone. If i am honest they sound better than the 2 horn patch in hollywood brass!

Is there a round robin reset as there are a few slightly dodgy notes (but with RR you could make sure they didn't play)?


----------



## Rv5 (Feb 15, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Just bought the horns for a fiver. They have a lovely tone. If i am honest they sound better than the 2 horn patch in hollywood brass!
> 
> Is there a round robin reset as there are a few slightly dodgy notes (but with RR you could make sure they didn't play)?



Thanks for the kind words @Eptesicus and glad you like them. Currently working on an update that'll smooth out some of the notes that could use a gentle nudge. A reset rr button is a good shout, will look into including that too.


----------



## Rv5 (Feb 15, 2018)

First legato test:


----------



## dariusofwest (Feb 15, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> First legato test:




Great job!


----------



## markleake (Feb 15, 2018)

The legato sounds great


----------



## aaronventure (Feb 19, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> First legato test:



This sounds wonderful. Any ETA on this? I'm assuming you're still working on louder dynamics (since they're not in the demo)?


----------



## Rv5 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank Aaron, bit tentative with a definite day at present but aiming for the coming week or so. 

Here's a quick blast at ff:



Added reverb: EastWest Spaces S.Cal.Hall Brass 3.3sec


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 19, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Thank Aaron, bit tentative with a definite day at present but aiming for the coming week or so.
> 
> Here's a quick blast at ff:
> 
> ...



Sounds really sweet!


----------



## aaronventure (Feb 19, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Thank Aaron, bit tentative with a definite day at present but aiming for the coming week or so.
> 
> Here's a quick blast at ff:
> 
> ...




I love it! Thanks for the info. And thanks for the charitable price of the library, a true steal. 

2FH is a standard part of my template - fantastic, very musical samples. I'm looking forward to the update!


----------



## Rv5 (Mar 16, 2018)

1.1 Update Available here 

Hi all. Once again a big thanks to all for the input, support and feedback. The update is now live and sees ML Brass 2FH in its new iteration: Hero Horns available at £29 (existing users get a £10 discount).

ML Brass was a more clinical naming: ML being 'Mid Low' - from the free mid low brass patch combined Horns and Bones, and 2FH following suit. Now WA Brass: 2 French Horns !



Existing users should by now have received an email with a £5 coupon (the cost of ML Brass 2FH). The email is from admin [at] waverunneraudio.com in case your spam filters are overly keen. The update includes tuning and tweaking across the board, as well as the addition of true legato. It's a complete package designed to replace v1.0, though you can always keep 1.0 as a legacy version.

I'll set up a thread over on commercial announcements for 1.1 update as it's all grown up and moving on. Will also post a walkthrough and some further demos over the weekend. Been great to share the experience right from day 1 on this, and hope the update expands comfortably on the current offering.

Thinking trumpets next?


----------



## rottoy (Mar 16, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Thinking trumpets next?


If you do trumpets followed by bones, I think I might just melt into a pile of goo. And bones.


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 16, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Hi all. Once again a big thanks to all for the input, support and feedback. The update is now live and sees ML Brass 2FH in its new iteration: Hero Horns available at £49 (existing users get a £5 discount).



How long is the discount valid?


----------



## Rv5 (Mar 17, 2018)

rottoy said:


> If you do trumpets followed by bones, I think I might just melt into a pile of goo. And bones.



Goo n Bones Man, you're only human after all!



michelsimons said:


> How long is the discount valid?



Hi Michel, discount has no expiry, good to go whenever. 

Ross


----------



## Rv5 (Mar 24, 2018)

Received a great demo of the free/NYP http://www.waverunneraudio.com/?product=pisces-rising-ml-brass (ML Brass)


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 24, 2018)

How many dynamics are recorded for the legato horns? Also how long will the £29 intro price be live?


----------



## Rv5 (Mar 24, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> How many dynamics are recorded for the legato horns? Also how long will the £29 intro price be live?



Hi - 2 dynamics of transitions recorded for the horns legato, implemented in Kontakt to work with the 4 dynamics of sustain. £29 intro price is live through April.

Ross


----------



## Eptesicus (Mar 29, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Hi - 2 dynamics of transitions recorded for the horns legato, implemented in Kontakt to work with the 4 dynamics of sustain. £29 intro price is live through April.
> 
> Ross



Thanks. I am very tempted as i really love the tone of the sustains - i have been using them a lot for horn section chords (feels like it is properly done using a 2 horn patch rather than a 6 or 8 horn patch ). 

One thing i wondered about the 1.1 update is whether they now have infinite sustains? That would be a really good thing to implement.


----------



## Rv5 (Mar 30, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Thanks. I am very tempted as i really love the tone of the sustains - i have been using them a lot for horn section chords (feels like it is properly done using a 2 horn patch rather than a 6 or 8 horn patch ).
> 
> One thing i wondered about the 1.1 update is whether they now have infinite sustains? That would be a really good thing to implement.



Cheers! Yes, the 1.1 update introduced looped/infinite sustains!


----------



## markleake (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi Ross, a question: does the 1.1 version use expression for volume now?


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 1, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Cheers! Yes, the 1.1 update introduced looped/infinite sustains!



Good stuff. Just bought it :D

A round robin reset would be good for a future updated (if that is not included already)


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 1, 2018)

Just had a play with the legato. Great stuff :D

Will be very interested in future brass libraries as these are great. Do you have any plans to do a larger truly "epic" section like 6 or 8 horns in unison?


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 27, 2018)

I bought this library a few weeks ago and I think it's worth mentioning how bloody great they are. They marry exceptionally well with other libraries and their sound is phenomenal. The price is a steal and though I appreciate it, the quality of the 2 horn library could be $49 and it would STILL be a good value.

Great job fellas and keep up the great work.


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 27, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> I bought this library a few weeks ago and I think it's worth mentioning how bloody great they are. They marry exceptionally well with other libraries and their sound is phenomenal. The price is a steal and though I appreciate it, the quality of the 2 horn library could be $49 and it would STILL be a good value.
> 
> Great job fellas and keep up the great work.



Agreed ( apart from the price. I wasn't going to buy the legato upgrade until they lowered the price.)

They do sound great though and i will be very interested if they release more brass like this in the future.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 28, 2018)

Very good work.
Your sample quality, scripting and attention to detail honestly makes your new horns stand as good (if not better to some extent) than a few commercial brass libraries that dropped over the past few years. Great work!


----------



## Rv5 (May 19, 2018)

Hey folks, 

first off a massive thank you for the continued feedback and kind words on the 2 French Horns.

We're avoiding some wedding today and currently in the studio working on a solo trumpet library for an upcoming fundraiser and thought I'd invite you in with us today. Going for something a little different, most of the session is accounted for but feel free to add in any suggestions you might want to see in a solo trumpet library!

We'll be doing a bit of live streaming on instagram

@waverunneraudio

and posting some bts pics here!


----------



## Michel Simons (May 19, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> first off a massive thank you for the continued feedback and kind words on the 2 French Horns.
> 
> ...



Maybe something like Jon Hassell's trumpet playing on the David Sylvian song Brilliant Trees.


----------



## Rv5 (May 19, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> Maybe something like Jon Hassell's trumpet playing on the David Sylvian song Brilliant Trees.



Funnily enough that came up as a suggestion on the live stream. So certainly something to come back to, thank you for the suggestion. It will inform the next of these as and when we come to it.

Solo cello tomorrow, again any suggestions for that also welcome and will again live stream some on Instagram from around 13:00 BST.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (May 19, 2018)

A solo cello! :D
There isn't one I really like ATM, so this is hopefully up my street!
It will be all about tone...

To me a very important for solo strings in particular is - normal legato + portamento.
And (the option for) expressive emotive longs with (dynamic) motion and real time vibrato variance would be good... basically the possibilty to select (keyswitches/CC programs) more lively long notes, not just standard sustains.


----------



## Rv5 (May 19, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> A solo cello! :D
> ...more lively long notes, not just standard sustains.



This'll be the focus for sure, so hopefully something in there for you. We may explore the usual, but there's some focus here on what's not around and I think we got that with the trumpet. Textual, granular soundscapes. The cellist is phenomenal and the engineering rig is tasty with Adaq back at the helm, so something potentially exciting.


----------



## thesteelydane (May 19, 2018)

No one has yet done a satisfying detache (or legato bow change, as developers call it), even though it is the mother bowing and bread and butter of all string playing. Something that can be agile and fast with a nice "click" bowing as we call it, but also smooth, yet sound like a bow change. 

Also, I'm loving your horns!


----------



## Seycara (May 19, 2018)

@Rv5 Having fingered legato as well as bow change with rebow attacks would be great


----------



## Eptesicus (May 20, 2018)

Good to hear. Will be interested as to how the cello and trumpet turn out.

Still loving the horns and they have a permanent slot in my template now.

As posted above, re-bowing on the same note is essential in my opinion, yet so many libraries miss this out in their legato patches.


----------



## mcalis (May 20, 2018)

Rebowing is a feature I often find missing and would greatly appreciate in a solo cello library. A sautille articulation would also be great.

Very nice that you're doing this! @Rv5


----------



## Rv5 (May 20, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> No one has yet done a satisfying detache (or legato bow change, as developers call it), even though it is the mother bowing and bread and butter of all string playing. Something that can be agile and fast with a nice "click" bowing as we call it, but also smooth, yet sound like a bow change.
> 
> Also, I'm loving your horns!



Glad to hear you're enjoying the horns. Great, will add that in, recording x2 dynamics of detaché/bow change over the coming hour.



mcalis said:


> Rebowing is a feature I often find missing and would greatly appreciate in a solo cello library. A sautille articulation would also be great.
> 
> Very nice that you're doing this! @Rv5



Agree with the re-bows - captured x2 this morning and spent some time on Sautillé.

Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## mcalis (May 20, 2018)

Are you currently live streaming on instagram? I don't have an instagram account and can only see your pictures on the waverunner audio instagram page. Do I need to be logged in and/or follow to be able to see the stream?


----------



## Rv5 (May 20, 2018)

mcalis said:


> Are you currently live streaming on instagram? I don't have an instagram account and can only see your pictures on the waverunner audio instagram page. Do I need to be logged in and/or follow to be able to see the stream?



Did you manage to tune in? From what I can see you might well need an account. This is a little last minute and Instagram is just ready to go, will look at a few other options next time.

Here's a quick play through of one of the patches recorded today:



Looking forward to sharing more in due course, and thank you again for the suggestions.


----------



## fretti (May 20, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Did you manage to tune in? From what I can see you might well need an account. This is a little last minute and Instagram is just ready to go, will look at a few other options next time.
> 
> Here's a quick play through of one of the patches recorded today:
> 
> ...



That sounds nice! If its as good as your horns and at a comparable price it‘s definitively a no brainer for me!

Will there be a release date announced someday soon or do you already have a rough estimation already?


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 20, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Did you manage to tune in? From what I can see you might well need an account. This is a little last minute and Instagram is just ready to go, will look at a few other options next time.
> 
> Here's a quick play through of one of the patches recorded today:
> 
> ...



Sounds really good! Are these similar to waves or is it just mod wheel? Congrats!


----------



## Rv5 (May 20, 2018)

fretti said:


> That sounds nice! If its as good as your horns and at a comparable price it‘s definitively a no brainer for me!
> 
> Will there be a release date announced someday soon or do you already have a rough estimation already?



Thank you Fretti - 5 more recordings to go to complete this project (each a different instrument/s) so will be hard to say but earmarking Autumn.



N.Caffrey said:


> Sounds really good! Are these similar to waves or is it just mod wheel? Congrats!



Thank you! This is played in chords with no mod wheel movement.


----------



## axb312 (May 21, 2018)

For the cello, if you don't mind me asking:
1. Which articulations?
2. Which player?
3. How many dynamic layers?
4. How many round robins?
5. True legato?
6. Dry or wet samples?

Thinking there still a market for a great solo Cello. Least I know I'm looking for one. Hoping this can be it. Loved your horns.


----------



## Rv5 (May 25, 2018)

axb312 said:


> For the cello, if you don't mind me asking:
> 1. Which articulations?
> 2. Which player?
> 3. How many dynamic layers?
> ...



Thanks for the interest. The weekend's recordings of the trumpet and cello have resulted in some pretty unique material that will come as part of a fundraiser later in the year, all to be revealed closer to the time. So the trumpet won't be part of the 2 French Horns WA Brass line (that's to come later). It's not a full commercial release and while both the trumpet and cello have far exceeded original planned content, they aren't extensive to that of what you might find in full commercial releases.

That being said, the cello will have some true legato with detaché, fingered, portamento and gliss as well as true re-bowing. 2 dynamic layers on these along with sustains and a range of movement sustains as in the demo.

It's part of a project I'm excited about and glad to be including some content suggested here, which reflects the values of the project; a bit of giving back and a sense of community.

The cellist is Lidia Alonso who you can see in action here:



and here:



And to put a face to a name, that's me on piano/conducting.


----------



## noises on (May 26, 2018)

mcalis said:


> Rebowing is a feature I often find missing and would greatly appreciate in a solo cello library. A sautille articulation would also be great.
> 
> Very nice that you're doing this! @Rv5


Regarding the numerous requests for rebow, take a listen to the what this truly remarkable instrument is capable. Rebow at 4.20.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 23, 2018)

Any updates on what you are developing next? Still loving the 2 french horns. One of the nicest legatos i have played so really interested in a whole brass section of these!


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 24, 2018)

noises on said:


> Regarding the numerous requests for rebow, take a listen to the what this truly remarkable instrument is capable. Rebow at 4.20.




It's a phenomenal library.



Eptesicus said:


> Any updates on what you are developing next? Still loving the 2 french horns. One of the nicest legatos i have played so really interested in a whole brass section of these!



Thanks for the kind words Eptesicus. 'WA Brass - Trumpets a2' is now sampled and in editing/build stage with an expected release by end of the year. Alongside this comes a handful of smaller libraries also penned in for release this year, here's a little teaser using [3]three of those [7]seven libraries:

​


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

Interested to see what you've cooked up... especially the cello.


----------



## Eptesicus (Aug 25, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> It's a phenomenal library.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sounds good. Excited for the trumpets.

Do you plan to release a whole brass section ( ie trombones/bass trombone and Tuba (maybe even cimbasso!)) at some point in the future?


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 29, 2018)

Eptesicus said:


> Sounds good. Excited for the trumpets.
> 
> Do you plan to release a whole brass section ( ie trombones/bass trombone and Tuba (maybe even cimbasso!)) at some point in the future?



Thank you for your interest; yes, I'll be expanding the range to cover Horns a2, Trumpets a2, Tenor Trombones a2, Bass Trombone, Tuba and Euphonium after which will start to look at Horn, Trumpet and Tenor Bone solos. As above Trumpets a2 are recorded with sessions scheduled later this year for the rest (for release next year) after which will be a time to consider expansions and ensembles.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 29, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Thank you for your interest; yes, I'll be expanding the range to cover Horns a2, Trumpets a2, Tenor Trombones a2, Bass Trombone, Tuba and Euphonium after which will start to look at Horn, Trumpet and Tenor Bone solos. As above Trumpets a2 are recorded with sessions scheduled later this year for the rest (for release next year) after which will be a time to consider expansions and ensembles.



I hope there's some kind of bundle/ loyalty discount..looking forward to these...


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 29, 2018)

The Euphonium seems to be the neglected lost sheep of the family... nice to see she's getting some attention!


----------



## Rv5 (Aug 29, 2018)

axb312 said:


> I hope there's some kind of bundle/ loyalty discount..looking forward to these...



Yes absolutely. There are 20% discount codes waiting for those who bought the Horns in their first month of release. As the line expands I'll do my best to ensure early adopters and existing customers are represented and as this progresses will also be keenly listening to feedback.



LamaRose said:


> The Euphonium seems to be the neglected lost sheep of the family... nice to see she's getting some attention!



Ah it's a beaut of an instrument, I'm excited for this one! The way the room responds to brass should make for something really warm and rounded.


----------

